# CW Classes and Pool Sessions, 2013



## Colorado Whitewater

CW has a fantastic lineup of classes this season:

Colorado Whitewater - Kayak Classes 2013

Classes are for CW members; membership is only $30/yr and includes many other great benefits- see Colorado Whitewater for more details.

Pool Sessions at Meyers Pool (7900 Carr Drive, Arvada- just west of 80th & Wadsworth) are open to everyone for a $9 entry fee. Sessions are every Sunday from 1pm - 5pm from January 27 thru May 5, excluding February 17 & March 31.

Class Highlights include:

Flatwater Fundamentals with Stephen Wright- Learn skills and drills fundamental to all freestyle moves from the four time national freestyle champion.

Session I

Session II

Precision Kayaking- This class is geared towards Class III boaters looking to step up to Class IV & V. Don't just run "The Line"- Learn to analyze a rapid and break it down in to a series of easier moves from eddy to eddy. Slalom, playboating and fundamental kayaking skills are all taught in order to give you the tools to step up your game!

Precision Boating

Playboating for a Solid Roll- There is no better way to solidify your roll than playboating. Learn some of the playboating basics in the pool, then join our instructors at a local play park to throw down and get your roll on!

Playboating for a Solid Roll

Mental Toughness- Kayaking, more than many other sports, can be a real head game at times. This in-depth class covers some of the mental aspects of kayaking as well as the basic skills to enjoy boating on Class III whitewater.

Mental Toughness

Boating Betties- A kayaking course taught by women for women. 

Boating Betties

Other classes include beginning kayaking, roll lessons, kids classes and more...

Colorado Whitewater - Kayak Classes 2013

See you on the river (and in the pool)!

Mark Robbins
Colorado Whitewater Instruction Director


----------

